# Dubai Sports Complex



## Bodger (May 25, 2010)

Dubai Sports Complex - Heard of it?

It was where they held the 2010 FINA World Swimming Championships in December.
Its an amazing stadium with two Olympic sized pools and diving area.

Its located just off the Dubai Bypass Road, behind Global village / Arabian Ranches

Question: Why does this fantastic facility not have a website?

I have just spent the best part of an hour looking for a telephone number, have tried the web, yellow pages, Etisalat you name it!

Can you imagine such a wonderful complex which required a wonderful amount of investment not being marketed or contactable in any way shape or form, as they say - only in Dubai!

Take on the challange and please post the number should you be able to locate it :confused2:


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Answer: The same reason they built it in the middle of nowhere instead of the purpose built Dubai Sports City, the country is run by people put into positions because of who they are rather than any level of intelligence or competence.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Might be worth trying the number listed here and see if they know the contact details:

Dubai 2010 - Organising Committee


----------



## Bodger (May 25, 2010)

Already tried that - The number no longer works - its dead!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Have you tried going there and knocking on the door?


----------



## Bodger (May 25, 2010)

As I live in the Ranches this is feasible and to be honest what I have resigned myself to!


----------



## Grasshopper65 (Jun 9, 2011)

*Results*

Did you manage to find anything out about the new pool compex? Is it open for membership?


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

I was there about 4 weeks ago, no water in there completely dry.


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

They only used it for the championships. The whole complex is run by Dubai Sports Council who are 'training staff' before they will open the facility and even when it is open, it is likely to just be used for competitions and not for the general public.

The Manager of the pool is a Greek man who worked at Athens Olympics but has since left (after the FINA champs). That is probably where the main issue lies.


----------



## Grasshopper65 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback. Guess I will try Mushrif Park pool for lap swimming!!


----------



## Bodger (May 25, 2010)

its dry!!
WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!
that about sums it up really:clap2:


----------



## rebeccatess (Dec 17, 2009)

Al Wasl Club is nearby and has a 25 x 25m pool for public use 

044467400


----------



## Bodger (May 25, 2010)

rebeccatess said:


> Al Wasl Club is nearby and has a 25 x 25m pool for public use
> 
> 044467400


Thanks but my interest was with the diving facilities...


----------

